# airport express in an OEM wireless network



## Floris@eijsink. (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought an airport express to gain a wireless iTunes connection to my radioset.
The airport express hoever did not connect to my existing wireless network wich is a non-Apple brand.
The applecare support centre was not able to help referring to warranty etc etc. 
Does anybody know how to connect?
Thanks in advance for your help.
Floris (netherlands)


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2008)

Please post your Mac and version of OS X. Plus listed the brand and wireless frequency with security. What version of the Airport Express are you using?


----------



## Floris@eijsink. (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, specs are:
MacBook 4,1 osx 10.5.5 with airportcard extreme (0x14e4,0x88)
IMac 8,1 osx 10.5.5 with airportcard extreme (0x14e4,0x8c)
modem, router, wifi base station: davolink 201AMR freq. 2.4-2.472 802.11g

the airport express box is of typ A1264

Wil this do?


----------



## ora (Dec 24, 2008)

The older airport express cannot extend existing wireless networks (other than airport extreme base station ones), not sure with your newer one.

If this is the issue, you can disable wireless on your router, plug the airport express into it by ethernet and then use the airport express as the wireless base station for all your machines. I've done this in the past myself.


----------



## Floris@eijsink. (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry, This is a new device and extending is not the issue. The issue is: how to put an airport express to work in an existing wireless network.
regards. Floris


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 28, 2008)

Floris@eijsink. said:


> ... extending is not the issue. The issue is: how to put an airport express to work in an existing wireless network.
> ...


What you are trying to do is to use your Airport Express to extend the existing wireless network.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2008)

First is to stop using double NAT. If you launch /Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility and go to Manual setup. There go to the wireless Internet tab setting and turn "Connection sharing" Off. This way you just use the one NAT that the main router is dishing out (DHCP is a form of NAT) IPs. Also you can see if the  Airport Express is seeing your ancient wireless setup. Plus what kind of wireless protocol are you already running and ask yourself if the Extreme is getting an IP from the network (in it's LAN settings). 

If you want every computer to be is the Subnet so they can stream to the Airport Express and please describe in detail the setup of you setup. By detail I say which is the Main router( connected to the ISP modem). Plus is this router is wired, wireless and is is dishing out IPs (usually DHCP IPs)?


----------

